# What helped you to get your BFP's? <3



## Kay_

Just wondering what helped some of you ladies get your BFP's!


----------



## xarlenex

InWe only had sex twice during my whole fertile period, not deliberately, DH had a project kicking off at work and was working crazy hours so it's all we managed, maybe for us less was more! :shrug:

Good luck :flower:


----------



## Mrnmrsm

I fell pregnant this cycle. 
Things I did different were only having sex every 48hrs, and I used pre seed this cycle


----------



## bdb84

All but one of my pregnancies (the first) was planned. In these last two pregnancies, the only thing I did differently was to only DTD once during my fertile period. We would DTD only on my O day.


----------



## Kay_

Thank you ladies for your replies! I have been trying on and off for the past few months with no luck. We started in spring 2015 for a few months then took a few years off and only started again Fall/Winter 2017. We have now took a short break as DH is away (4 months in total but only 1 more month of break left) Had an HSG test in the meantime so FX for when we start trying again in May!

Looking forward to hearing from more ladies that would like to jump in for things they've done differently or taken to help them conceive <3

Has anyone tried Fertility Blend for women? I'm thinking of starting it soon to help give me that extra boost...Any thoughts?


----------



## keepfaith17

I had the Mirena IUD for a little over 2 years. Finally after 5 months and reading up on different herbs i decided for my 6th cycle that i would take evening primrose 2/1000mg caps per day until i O'd. i did notice that the EPO helped out a lot with CM and made it so it wasnt so hostile. I had thought that this would be my last month of really trying and if it didn't happen we were just going to go to not trying and not preventing for the summer time. Well my 6th cycle was a charm. The average ive heard is 6-12 months for a healthy couple so we arent sure if it was just our time or if it was the EPO. I'd like to say EPO just because of how it changed my CM.


Oh and we DTD just about everyday, 1 day was twice. My O was right after Valentines day plus we took a beach vacation that weekend. I think in thats weeks time we DTD at least 7-8 times?


----------



## BlueWater

Bump :thumbup:


----------



## Flueky88

We dtd almost every day of fertile window. 

Also Vit D supplement as I'm deficient.


----------



## Maple_Fairy

This was our first month we used PreSeed for EVERY time we BDd. We BDd 4 times using it in our Fertile window and it was a success! Praying for a sticky bean!! Xxx


----------



## Babydreaming9

This was our second month TTC, and it helps that I can feel ovulation, I get middle of the month cramps for around 30 minutes and then we BD on this day and after, but also we BD every other day before that just incase. The first month I just came off BC so it was harder to judge but seemed to be back on track in my second cycle. X


----------



## Hickory

The only thing that changed this month (other than my broken leg finally being healed) was this tea:

https://www.amazon.com/Pink-Stork-Fertility-Tea-Biodegradable/dp/B0746T6YYB/ref=sr_1_3_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1534930166&sr=8-3&keywords=conception+tea

I drank it daily until O day and this was my first month that I had a very clear picture of O day. The past several months, my BBT and the rest of my signs were always in conflict. This month couldn't have been more obvious on my chart and we timed BD just right.

BD days were O-1 (no pre-seed) and O-3 (pre-seed)
ClearBlue Fertility Monitor
IC OPKs
Ava bracelet for temps (never gave me an accurate O day, so I put temps in FF)
Checking CM and cervix
Ovulation cramps

Good luck!


----------

